# Glock 42



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

all right, all right, all right... been wanting one of these little gems since i found out Glock had made them available to us average joes this year (LEO could get them from my understanding for years), but not us.. we have a gun show in niles today and i knew someone would have them. i walked the show floor and only found 2 and there was a $60 price difference (i bought the cheaper one).. it feels really great in the hand, it feels like a Glock.. i love the single stack, ive been wanting Glock to come out with a single stack for years. i havent shot it yet. im going to try to get out tomorrow after work and shoot a few 100. without even shooting it, im impressed with this little pistol. Glock is my favorite pistol ever and this one is just a shrunk down version. it just feels like a Glock in your hand... it says the trigger pull is 5.5 on the pistol case, which is standard for factory Glocks, to me it feels more like 7 or 8 just before it breaks. heres a few photos. i compaired it to my keltek (which spends a lot of time in my coat pocket) and a snickers. i know its .380 and a lot of hardcore CCW guys hate .380 and think its underpowered. i dont  but i can tell you this, if Glock comes out with this same pistol, on the same frame in 9mm, they wont be able to make enought to keep up with the demand.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations, and enjoy!

It is a fun little pistol. Ive put about 500 rounds through the G42 over the past few weeks.

Im confident that Glock will eventually give birth to a single stack 9mmand I will get one of those too


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I picked looked at one last weekend and it was awesome feeling.Ill be getting one in the next few weeks.Please post on how it shoots but its a Glock so Im sure it will shoot and handle great.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrtas EZ, thats gotta be a dream to carry and I'd bet its accurate too! Keep us posted on the range report.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice!! EZ..... I see no reason not to stick with my sig 230sl ....great little shooter for me anyway ....I only own 1 glock(22) and it is my woods gun..... something I carry all the time out in the woods working....what was the price on that beauty?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, I wanted to hit the range today, but something else came up. I'll be out there sometime this week for sure.

Bill, I got it at a gunshow yesterday and i could of got it cheaper if I ordered it, but I only saw 2 at the entire show and I've wanted one since Glock released them to joe public. It was just over $450


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

ezbite you shoot that sucker yet ? Let me know how it feels while holding it,recoil,how it holds a pattern and is it still small enough to fit in your front pants pocket.
Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> Thanks guys, I wanted to hit the range today, but something else came up. I'll be out there sometime this week for sure.
> 
> Bill, I got it at a gunshow yesterday and i could of got it cheaper if I ordered it, but I only saw 2 at the entire show and I've wanted one since Glock released them to joe public. It was just over $450


I know your a Glock man, I like the one I got, never really wanted one from all the hype about them, but after watching what they put them through and still function, I had to have one for the woods....a gun I don't worry at all about on my hip  and I know if ever needed it will function as it should


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The Glock 42 does feel good in the hand. It feels better than my Ruger LC380 and has a better trigger due to it being a striker fire instead of double action only. If you have or have held an LC9 or LC380, it is about the same size and about the same width. It feels as good as my new Springfield XDS in my hands. To me the grip angle just feels about right. Even my wife likes the way it feels in her hands and she has small hands...she says eventually wants one. (She currently owns a Taurus TCP in pink.)

For those wondering about pricing...the local gun shop (Triggers) by me and at Field and Stream has it for $500 a piece. Triggers were sold out but they were doing a fundraiser drawing so we helped out with a few dollars and hopefully (fingers crossed) we will win the drawing.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info.How about pattern it holds against your other 380s ?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bigmtman said:


> ezbite you shoot that sucker yet ? Let me know how it feels while holding it,recoil,how it holds a pattern and is it still small enough to fit in your front pants pocket.
> Thanks


no ive been busy slackin.lol. I hope to get a video up this week.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Took my new Glock 42 to the range Sunday and ran 200 rounds,6 different brands,FMJ and Hollow points threw it.Not one jam.Very pleased with the proformance.Very little recoil, distance from 10'-20' grouping was real nice and very consistent.
If you have big hands like I do this gun will make you very happy.Been carrying it in pocket and IWB for two weeks now and you never even know its there.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Only problem is feeding that thing, .380 ammo is rather expensive and hard to find right now. (at least it has been for me) Apparently ammo manufactures don't make it year round, only in batches that cycle around other oddball calibers.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah I ordered 500 rounds from Cabelas and in came in the other day.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Is the 36 a single stack in .45 only?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> Is the 36 a single stack in .45 only?


I do believe you are correct.


----------

